# Popularność Gentoo - dyskusja

## electro

Jak myślicie, co zrobić aby poprawić sytuację Gentoo wśród innych dystrybucji ?

Trzeba zaznaczyć, że Gentoo jest dystrybucją dla bardzo zaawansowanych użytkowników (posiadających sporą wiedzę), więc oczywiście z niektórymi dystrybucjami nie może konkurować w kategorii popularności.

Zaś interesuje mnie jak prezentuje się Gentoo na tle innych distro - tylko dla dość zaawansowanych osób ? Ciekaw jestem również na ile obecnie Gentoo jest popularne w Polsce (patrząc tylko na różne dystrybucje Linuksa) ?

Wydaje mi się, że ogólna tendencja popularności Gentoo od wielu już lat spada w dół. Ranking http://www.distrowatch.com/

----------

## n3rd

Gentoo zostało najbardziej zdołowane przez Sabayon'a, który na nim bazuje i jest z nim kompatybilne (można używać domyślnego entropy lub portage).

Nie wiem, czy jest sens walczyć o do aby było jak najwyższe notowanie na DW. Osobiście wydzieliłbym z całego portage rdzeń pakietów, które powinny być wspierane a resztę wywalił do niezależnych drzew. Gentoo nigdy nie będzie mogło rywalizować z dystrybucjami nastawionymi na szukającego wygody konsumenta.. więc nie ma sensu aby rywalizować z ubuntu czy fedorą.. a dzięki takiej separacji rdzeń dystrybucji będzie bardzo dobrze wspierany i rozwijany, co jest kluczowe w tym, aby ta dystrybucja przetrwała.

btw. ja używam gentoo od bardzo wielu lat.. czasami przychodzi mi do głowy myśl, aby przetestować coś innego.. nawet tego archa.. ale po prostu nie potrafię pracować już na niczym innym niż gentoo. Stopień kontroli i dostosowania dystrybucji pod własne potrzeby jest po prostu nieosiągalny w bardziej user-friendly distrach.

pozdr

----------

## rosomak

Jednym z powodów jest to, że według mnie jest kiepsko skomentowane na poziomie ponad początkującym.

O co mi chodzi - jesteście początkującym. Doba ma 24 godziny, macie realne życie, lubicie książki, filmy, sport, płeć przeciwną - nie macie zamiaru poświęcać kilku godzin dziennie na dłubanie w systemie i szukanie informacji. Chcecie porządnego systemu, pozwalającego Wam na wiele, konfigurowalnego - ale równocześnie "dającego się zarządzać w realnym czasie rzeczywistym".

Jakbyście chcieli porządny system a bylibyście bez zacięcia i ciekawości (do tego może byście się odrobinę snobowali) to byście sobie kupili coś ze stajni Apple'a  :Cool: 

Nawet Windows 7 chodzi w miarę ... choć dla mnie systemem w swoim czasie idealnym był OS/2 Warp 3 ... ech ...

Wracając - zainstalowaliśmy system. Co dalej ? Powinny istnieć manuale typu 1 klasa, 2 klasa, 3 klasa ... i tak dalej. Tymczasem mam wrażenie że użytkownikom Gentoo bardzo odpowiada pewna hermetyczność, trudność znalezienia pewnych raczej podstawowych informacji - które powinny być zebrane w jednym miejscu.  Z Gentoo jest jak z każdym projektem - pewnego rodzaju dokumentacji to się po prostu nie chce pisać, łatwiej uznać że ludzie są leniwi i chcą gotowca. A jak chcą być prawdziwymi linuksowcami to muszą przejść tę samą drogę co my  :Smile: 

To nie jest tak że userzy gentoo nie są życzliwi - bo są. Większośc informacji można znaleźć na forum. Ale - sporą część z tych informacji można by zawrzeć w "średnich" manualach.

Tymczasem - jest tak. Są tam albo rzeczy które wiemy albo te niekoniecznie potrzebne.

Gdyby tak z 10% userów Gentoo zechciałoby poprowadzić blog z pierwszego roku czy pierwszych dwóch lat użytkowania nowego systemu ...   :Wink: 

I jeszcze jedna sprawa: co mnie na przykład zawsze denerwowało - jeżeli z takich czy innych powodów nie miałem dostępu do sieci przez kilka tygodni to update był zawsze mało przyjemny. Co gorsza - spora liczba użytkowników nie uważa tego za problem. Tymczasem to JEST problem.

Update czy to po tygodniu czy po roku powinien być stosunkowo prosty. Zwłaszcza jeżeli operujemy pakietami stabilnymi. Uruchamiam polecenie i idę sobie na kawę. Problemy jak się pojawią to są wyjątkiem - nie regułą. Sugestia "trzeba dbać o system" do mnie nie przemawia, sorry, nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja zamiast patrzeć przez godzinę czy dwie w ekran kilka razy w tygodniu wolę przez ten sam czas popatrzeć w czyjeś śliczne oczy  :Smile:  Albo wyjść pobiegać  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *rosomak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /* ciach */
> 
> I jeszcze jedna sprawa: co mnie na przykład zawsze denerwowało - jeżeli z takich czy innych powodów nie miałem dostępu do sieci przez kilka tygodni to update był zawsze mało przyjemny. Co gorsza - spora liczba użytkowników nie uważa tego za problem. Tymczasem to JEST problem.
> ...

 

Kto mowi ze trzeba sie patrzec w monitor?

emerge --buildpkgonly --keep-going

----------

## soban_

Wiele osob musialem ciagnac za reke, zeby postawic ten system - nawet tych ktroch byscie uznali za dobrze ogarnietych i googlujacych. Sa osoby ktore nie rozumieja budowania systemu z poziomu chroota - ,,jak to tak bez rebootow stawiac system"? Jest to kolejne przyzwyczajenie z windowsa. Ja osobiscie uwazam, ze powinno byc pare dostepnych gotowcow, ktore sie sciaga, rozpakowywuje i mamy np KDE "dzialajace" z nvidia czy cus. Oczywiscie user taki siedzac na systemie i uzywajac go, wtedy moze zaczac go powoli dopieszczac (skonfigurowac flagi pod siebie i etc-konfigi itp), do tego jakis taki panel by sie przydal np po http gdzie w kazdej chwili przed upgradem mozna zrobic backup systemu (ewentualnie zewnetrzna aplikacja) i tak samo do upgradu systemu. Chodzi mi tutaj o "przyzwyczajenie" sie do systemu, bo pozniej to juz jest z gorki. Sam jestem duzym zwolennikiem trybu tekstowego bo praktycznie z kazdego punktu na ziemi jestesmy w stanie system postawic, nareperowac go, czy zugpradowac. Jednak nie ma co sie oszukiwac, jak ktos wspomnial tutaj o nowych uzytkownikach - wiekszosc odpada na starcie, bo nie jest w stanie postawic systemu. Przykladem moze byc slynne "kernel panic" gdy stawiamy system. Owszem ktos odpowie, niech uzywaja genkernela - jednak, po to przechodza na ten system, aby uzyskac efekt szybkiego i elastycznego systemu. No a nie ma co sie oszukiwac ze genkernell znacznie dluzej laduje sie, np w stosunku do ubuntu gdzie tam mozna sobie jakiegos freeza zrobic. 

Do rzeczy, brakuje:

a) Instaltora - gdzie mozna wyklikac system (oczywiscie uwazam, ze sposob instalacji z poziomu chroota duzo uczy uzytkownika)

b) Sposob zarzadzania systemem poza trybem tekstowym (emerge, paludis itp) duzy przycisk [UPGRADUJ] i wszystko samo sie robi i ciagnie za reke uzytkownika

c) Ewentualnie gotowca, ktore sie stawia w 15 minut i dziala w celu oswojenia sie z systemem ewentualnie jak cos sie popsuje, wtedy szybka jego reanimacja

A i jeszcze jedna kwestia, szybkosc dzialania emerga....brakuje tutaj binarek, dlatego sabayon zaczyna wygrywac. Nie kazdy user ma czas i mozliwosc posiadania odpalonego sprzetu 80h w tygodniu i aktualizacji - tak strzelilem ta liczbe, bo kto normalny siedzi tyle przed komputerem d-: ewentualnie ma go wlaczonego w nocy.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *electro wrote:*   

> Jak myślicie, co zrobić aby poprawić sytuację Gentoo wśród innych dystrybucji ?

 

Nic. Sezonowo Gentoo i tak przeżywa ataki dzieci neostrady. (;

 *electro wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi się, że ogólna tendencja popularności Gentoo od wielu już lat spada w dół. Ranking http://www.distrowatch.com/

 

Ja bym się nie sugerował DW.

 *rosomak wrote:*   

> Jakbyście chcieli porządny system a bylibyście bez zacięcia i ciekawości (do tego może byście się odrobinę snobowali) to byście sobie kupili coś ze stajni Apple'a 8) 

 

Niektórzy mogą mieć podejście ala RMS i nigdy, nawet patykiem, nie będą chcieli dotykać Windows/OSX/closed source. (;

 *romosak wrote:*   

> Wracając - zainstalowaliśmy system. Co dalej ? Powinny istnieć manuale typu 1 klasa, 2 klasa, 3 klasa ... i tak dalej.

 

Możesz śmiało takie manuale pisać lub wspierać fundację finansowo...

 *romosak wrote:*   

> Tymczasem mam wrażenie że użytkownikom Gentoo bardzo odpowiada pewna hermetyczność, trudność znalezienia pewnych raczej podstawowych informacji - które powinny być zebrane w jednym miejscu.

 

Np. w dokumentacji?

 *romosak wrote:*   

> I jeszcze jedna sprawa: co mnie na przykład zawsze denerwowało - jeżeli z takich czy innych powodów nie miałem dostępu do sieci przez kilka tygodni to update był zawsze mało przyjemny. Co gorsza - spora liczba użytkowników nie uważa tego za problem. Tymczasem to JEST problem.

 

Gentoo to dystrybucja ciągła. Aktualnie stan i tak, moim zdaniem, mocno się poprawił. Do wszystkich _ważniejszych_ aktualizacji, które mogą napsuć jest zazwyczaj odpowiedni news z wprowadzeniem i ew. odesłaniem do dokumentacji.

 *romosak wrote:*   

> Update czy to po tygodniu czy po roku powinien być stosunkowo prosty. Zwłaszcza jeżeli operujemy pakietami stabilnymi. Uruchamiam polecenie i idę sobie na kawę. Problemy jak się pojawią to są wyjątkiem - nie regułą. Sugestia "trzeba dbać o system" do mnie nie przemawia, sorry, nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja zamiast patrzeć przez godzinę czy dwie w ekran kilka razy w tygodniu wolę przez ten sam czas popatrzeć w czyjeś śliczne oczy :) Albo wyjść pobiegać :)

 

I zazwyczaj nie jest to technologia rakiet kosmicznych. Trzeba tylko odpowiednio podejść do tematu (np. w pierszej kolejności python, portage i @system, a dopiero później @world ;). Albo pogodzić się z tym, że Gentoo jest dystrybucją _ciągłą_ i nikogo nie interesuje wspieranie instalacji, które mają roczne opóźnienie. <:

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A i jeszcze jedna kwestia, szybkosc dzialania emerga....brakuje tutaj binarek, dlatego sabayon zaczyna wygrywac. Nie kazdy user ma czas i mozliwosc posiadania odpalonego sprzetu 80h w tygodniu i aktualizacji - tak strzelilem ta liczbe, bo kto normalny siedzi tyle przed komputerem d-: ewentualnie ma go wlaczonego w nocy.

 

Za chwilę połowa komputerów będzie wyposażona w procesory 4+ rdzeni i aktualizacja dużych rzeczy będzie śmiesznie krótka (np. gcc na porządnym i7 to około 7-10 minut). Z drugiej strony świat idzie w kierunku "cudownych" chmur, a w ręku będziesz trzymał tylko cienkiego klienta...

----------

## Garrappachc

Soban, te 3 punkty, które nadmieniłeś to dokładne przeciwieństwo filozofii Gentoo.

Gentoo to NIE jest dystrybucja dla dowolnego usera. Gentoo to dystrybucja dla ludzi świadomych o co w tym wszystkim chodzi, dla ludzi, którzy wiedzą, po co i dlaczego. Tacy, co to zainstalują Debiana i mówią, że umieją postawić system, powinni się trzymać z daleka od Gentoo. Dlatego właśnie nie ma graficznych instalatorków, wizardów i innych dupereli. O to w tym wszystkim chodzi, żeby tego NIE było. Powiedz mi, jeżeli będę sobie mógł wyklikać aktualizację, czym Gentoo się będzie różniło od takiego Ubuntu? Ja chcę, żeby narzędzia do obsługi mojego systemu były jak najmniejsze, najprostsze, a zarazem najbardziej funkcjonalne. I tak, uważam, Gentoo trochę za dużo zakłada, jeśli chodzi o preferencje użytkownika (odinstaluj np. openrc i wszystkie eselecty tracą output). Ja traktuję poniekąd portage jako warstwę dla LFS - i tak, jak uważam, powinno to wyglądać.

Poza tym, manuale (zwłaszcza dla początkujących) są bardzo wyczerpujące i niewymagające, wystarczy umieć czytać ze zrozumieniem.

----------

## soban_

@Garrappachc - spokojnie, ja tylko mowie, co by zwiekszylo popularnosc dystrybucji, sam nie popieram tego jak wspomnialem. Jednak jakby nie patrzec jakis automat do instalacji by sie przydal, duzo razy uwierz instalowalem ten system i wolalbym np siedziec nad projektem innym niz zajmowac sie instalacja. Wiadomo ze wszystkie te argumenty jak wspomnial @lazy_bum spowodowalby wysyp dzieci neo - jednak garstka tych ludzi zostanie przy tym distro i zacznie go rozwijac. Oczywiscie cena bedzie chociazby swiety spokoj na forum. A i @Garrappachc, chcesz zeby sie roznilo od ubuntu - a tak po prawdzie, dlaczego MUSI sie roznic? Filozofie gentoo mozna zachowac, robiac sobie tylko ulatwienia - jedni beda z tego korzystac inni nie musza przeciez. Ja bym wolal jeden guzik teraz wciskac niz 5 rok bawic sie z wywrotkami, poprawiac co chwila cos w systemie - no o ile to z glowa oczywiscie wszystko bedzie robione, a nie ze pozniej pol systemu mi nie dziala, bo wtedy wroce do punktu wyjscia - czyli reczne poprawki wszystkiego.

@lazy_bum - czyli stare komputery jak np core duo (laptop), ktory robi u mnie za a'la router w domu idzie do kosza? No akurat w nim to mam w cronie automatyczny-upgrade, co robie, ale jest to ryzykowane. Jednak co powiesz o uzytkownikach ze starymi sprzetami, ktorzy lubia grzebac, maja wiedze, googluja? To taka lekka dyskryminacja moim zdaniem. Wiem ze na i7 ktorego sam posiadam robi sie to blyskawicznie, jednak nie kazdy ma takie mozliwosci... fajnie jakby ta ideologia kompilacji z wykorzystaniem GPU przez gcc wesza do uzytku codzinnego, to mogloby znacznie ulatwic zycie. Co do chmur hmmm, ja mysle tutaj o popularnosci gentoo na desktopie nie mowie o zastosowaniach bardziej serwerowych. Przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje, ze w tej kwesti powinien byc bardziej poruszony ten temat, serwerowcy i tak sobie poradza nawet z chrootem i manualem nie mowiac juz o google.

----------

## Garrappachc

Przez upgradem systemu zawsze sprawdzam wszystkie flagi (czy są poustawiane tak, jak ja chcę), sprawdzam, które pakiety się będą aktualizowały, ewentualnie rozwiązuję konflikty. Przycisk "Next" spowoduje, że nieświadomie skompiluję coś wbrew sobie. Poza tym, Gentoo nauczyło mnie, że jeżeli pozostawi się go samemu, potrafi się zemścić. Jemu trzeba przywiązywać dużo uwagi i wszyscy powinni o tym wiedzieć  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie, problem zaczyna sie pojawiac gdy nie masz tego czasu... no ale zeby nie odbiegac od tematu to sa tez miedzy innymi powody, dla ktorych te distro jest malo popularne i uzywa go ze tak to nazwe garstka ludzi.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> No wlasnie, problem zaczyna sie pojawiac gdy nie masz tego czasu... no ale zeby nie odbiegac od tematu to sa tez miedzy innymi powody, dla ktorych te distro jest malo popularne i uzywa go ze tak to nazwe garstka ludzi.

 

Jak nie masz czasu to kupujesz Windowsa i Wszystko Działa™. ;)

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @lazy_bum - czyli stare komputery jak np core duo (laptop), ktory robi u mnie za a'la router w domu idzie do kosza? No akurat w nim to mam w cronie automatyczny-upgrade, co robie, ale jest to ryzykowane. Jednak co powiesz o uzytkownikach ze starymi sprzetami, ktorzy lubia grzebac, maja wiedze, googluja? 

 

Ja mam Gentoo na jeszcze starszym sprzęcie i nie spędzam przy nim nie wiadomo ile czasu. Patrzę co chce aktualizować, z jakimi flagami i leci. Jak kompilacja padnie to wysyła mi maila.

PS Inne dystrybucje też się wysypują przy aktualizacjach…

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> fajnie jakby ta ideologia kompilacji z wykorzystaniem GPU przez gcc wesza do uzytku codzinnego, to mogloby znacznie ulatwic zycie. Co do chmur hmmm, ja mysle tutaj o popularnosci gentoo na desktopie nie mowie o zastosowaniach bardziej serwerowych. Przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje, ze w tej kwesti powinien byc bardziej poruszony ten temat, serwerowcy i tak sobie poradza nawet z chrootem i manualem nie mowiac juz o google.

 

GPU nie będzie kompilować, bo to zupełnie inna architektura CPU. GPU może np. łamać hasła.

----------

## Xywa

 *rosomak wrote:*   

> To nie jest tak że userzy gentoo nie są życzliwi - bo są. Większośc informacji można znaleźć na forum. Ale - sporą część z tych informacji można by zawrzeć w "średnich" manualach.
> 
> Tymczasem - jest tak. Są tam albo rzeczy które wiemy albo te niekoniecznie potrzebne.
> 
> Gdyby tak z 10% userów Gentoo zechciałoby poprowadzić blog z pierwszego roku czy pierwszych dwóch lat użytkowania nowego systemu ...  
> ...

 

Witam,

Wg mnie Gentoo powinno zyskiwać na popularności, z tego powodu że są coraz wydajniejsze procesory. Pamiętam czasy gdy kompilacja kernela pod Debiana zajmowało mojej maszynie pół nocki, a teraz to moment. 

Minusem jak dla mniejest to, że dokumentacja (po polsku) ostatnimi czasy troche nie nadąża, a nie każdy spika po angielsku.

----------

## Garrappachc

Szczerze? Nie wyobrażam sobie admina Linuksa niegadającego po angielsku  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja osobiscie jestem przeciwnikiem tlumaczeniu dokumentacji, chyba, ze to dokumentacja do jakiegos oprogramowania komercyjnego, ergo wspierane przez autorow softu. Z tlumaczona dokumentacja przez community jak to ma miejsce w Gentoo czy np. mapnages jest fatalnie, polskie tlumaczenia potrafia byc kilka lat nie aktualizowane, ni jak nie pasuja do aktualnego kodu.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Szczerze? Nie wyobrażam sobie admina Linuksa niegadającego po angielsku 

 

Są jeszcze zwykli userzy  :Smile: 

Ale Slash ma rację, jak ktoś zna angielski - to jest już dużo łatwiej  :Smile: 

----------

## rosomak

Jeśli chodzi o polskojęzyczną dokumentację - moim zdaniem (podkreślam że to prywatna opinia) chyba lepiej żeby jej nie było niż żeby wisiała taka mocno przeterminowana. Bo po prostu momentami wprowadza w błąd.   :Embarassed: 

Z szacunkiem dla ludzi którzy poświęcili swój czas na zrobienie tłumaczenia. Absolutnie. Wiem że wisi obok info "oryginalna strona" oraz daty. Ale niektóre dokumentacje są naprawdę zdrowo przestarzałe.

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Poza tym, manuale (zwłaszcza dla początkujących) są bardzo wyczerpujące i niewymagające, wystarczy umieć czytać ze zrozumieniem.

 

Dam przykład co mam na myśli czepiając się manuali. Instalowałem Gentoo całkiem od nowa system po paru latach pracy. Idę po kolei, dochodzę do takiego punktu:

 *Quote:*   

> Choosing the Right Profile
> 
> First, a small definition is in place.
> 
> A profile is a building block for any Gentoo system. Not only does it specify default values for USE, CFLAGS and other important variables, it also locks the system to a certain range of package versions. This is all maintained by the Gentoo developers.
> ...

 

Ok, pytanie, po co jest właściwie wybór profilu ? Gdzie są ustawiane te "default values", jakie pliki ? Czy potem będę mógł zmienić profil ? Kiedy będę musiał, w jakiej sytuacji ? Na przykład - instaluję sobie Gentoo z KDE ale dochodzę do wniosku że jednak będę musiał go zamienić na GNOME. Czy wtedy będę musiał zmieniać profil ? Czy jeżeli nie muszę to czy powinienem zmienić profil ? "Locks the system to a certain range of package versions" - co to właściwie znaczy ? Jak bardzo mój wybór na dzień dobry zdeterminuje użyteczność systemu później ?

Powiedzmy że instaluje nie "dziecko neostrady" ale ktoś kto na przykład przez kilka lat używał innego systemu unixopodobnego (na przykład Slackware, Debiana, albo powiedzmy FreeBSD) ale zdecydował się spróbować przejść na Gentoo z sobie wiadomych powodów (bazuję w tym przykładzie trochę na autopsji, bardzo długo miałem Slackware, ale zdecydowałem się przejść do Gentoo i tu zostałem).

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Jak nie masz czasu to kupujesz Windowsa i Wszystko Działa™. 

 

Nie lubię takiego podejścia bo prowadzi do bagatelizowania pojawiających się problemów. Efektem są odpowiedzi w stylu "zastrzeżenia są bezzasadne bo tak jak jest jest dobrze".   :Wink: 

Jak napisałem - uwielbiałem OS/2, system który był stworzony przez wielką korporację, działał bardzo stabilnie, był zarazem i wystarczająco prosty i odpowiednio skomplikowany, a co dla mnie było zawsze najważniejsze - nie miał w zwyczaju wykonywać za moimi plecami działań w sposób niejawny (co jest głównym powodem dla którego nie darzę miłością Windows), zawsze mogłem się dowiedzieć co, jak, dlaczego.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *romosak wrote:*   Wracając - zainstalowaliśmy system. Co dalej ? Powinny istnieć manuale typu 1 klasa, 2 klasa, 3 klasa ... i tak dalej. 
> 
> Możesz śmiało takie manuale pisać lub wspierać fundację finansowo...

 

Mogę, ale jako że udzielam się już społecznie w nieco innej dziedzinie to na pisanie manuali nie mam czasu. Przepraszam.  :Embarassed: 

Choć - trochę żałuję swojego pomysłu z pisaniem bloga, pierwsze dwa lata z Gentoo były rzeczywiście ciekawe i szkoda że nie zostały przeze mnie tak udokumentowane.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *rosomak wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Poza tym, manuale (zwłaszcza dla początkujących) są bardzo wyczerpujące i niewymagające, wystarczy umieć czytać ze zrozumieniem. 
> 
> Dam przykład co mam na myśli czepiając się manuali. Instalowałem Gentoo całkiem od nowa system po paru latach pracy. Idę po kolei, dochodzę do takiego punktu:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Choosing the Right Profile
> ...

 

To, co tam przeczytałeś to fragment manuala do instalacji Gentoo. Czyli to, co jest opisywane to absolutnie niezbędne minimum, które musisz wiedzieć, aby zainstalować prawidłowo Gentoo. Wystarczy, że przeczytasz, że są to po prostu pliki package.{use,keywords,mask,unmask} umieszczone w katalogu profilu i zarządzane przez developerów, tak, abyś sobie nie zrobił krzywdy. Dla profilu dekstop nie potrzebujesz flagi debug, na przykład. I to takie rzeczy tutaj chodzi.

----------

## wertjacek

jak na forum pokaże sie w przypiętych topic a w nim instalacja kadu i mplayera,zmiana motywów i fontów step by step to od razu gentoo przesunie sie o kilka oczek w góre  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

 *wertjacek wrote:*   

> jak na forum pokaże sie w przypiętych topic a w nim instalacja kadu i mplayera,zmiana motywów i fontów step by step to od razu gentoo przesunie sie o kilka oczek w góre 

 

Srsly instalacja kadu i mplayera ma być opisywana? Kurde... ale co tam opisywać jak to się nie różni od innych paczek z kodem O_o

Fonty i motywy zmienia się pod każdym środowiskiem graficznym inaczej, i trzeba być mocno upośledzonym, żeby nie potrafić tego wyklikać bez tutoriala. Chociaż nic mnie w sumie nie zdziwi... bo do Windowsa w każdej wersji można znaleźć w sieci takie tutki.

----------

## wertjacek

Pryka

no chyba nie potraktowales tego posta poważnie?   :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

 *wertjacek wrote:*   

> Pryka
> 
> no chyba nie potraktowales tego posta poważnie?  

 

Niestety  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xywa

Zauwazylem ze Arch jest duzo bardziej do przodu z aktualizacja niektorych pakietow niz Gentoo - np. ffmpeg (0.11.1 ponad miesiac hard masked) czy mlt (ostatnia aktualizacja w maju, choc 6 tygodni temu wyszla nowa edycja 0.8.0) . Nie wiem czy wynika to z tego ze w wojnie ffmpeg v libav

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870175-highlight-.html

ponoc czesc developerow Gentoo stoi po stronie libav (chcac zignorowc ffmpeg), a developerzy mlt powiedzieli (sorry, not Libav!) co oznacza ze poparli ffmpeg, wiec zrobiono im chyba kuku... bo nie wiem czemu tak wazne programy w obrobce multimediow sa traktowane po macoszemu, bedzie trzeba czekac chyba rok jak w stabilnym Debianie na to zeby w ~amd64 zaszly jakies zmiany... chyba ze przesiadka na Archa, w ktorym od prawie 4 tygodni oba pakiety sa dostepne jakby nigdy nic i nie ma zadnych problemow z zaleznosciami...

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Zauwazylem ze Arch jest duzo bardziej do przodu z aktualizacja niektorych pakietow niz Gentoo - np. ffmpeg 
> 
> ..

 

Arch current czy stable?

Bo z moich informacji, (nie mylić z doświadczeniem, nie używałem Archa), wynika, że Arch kandyduje do tytułu  mistrza świata w sypaniu się przy aktualizacjach.   :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, a ja jestem tego świadkiem  :Wink:  Aktualizacje są szybkie, ale nieprzemyślane. Swego czasu (teraz już jest trochę lepiej pod tym względem, ale podobne jaja nadal się zdarzają) potrafił być np. update xorg-servera bez updatu sterowników. Efekt był taki, że albo trzeba było czekać pół dnia aż się developerzy połapali albo synchronizować z innym serwerem żeby to naprawić.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Tak, a ja jestem tego świadkiem  Aktualizacje są szybkie, ale nieprzemyślane. Swego czasu (teraz już jest trochę lepiej pod tym względem, ale podobne jaja nadal się zdarzają) potrafił być np. update xorg-servera bez updatu sterowników. Efekt był taki, że albo trzeba było czekać pół dnia aż się developerzy połapali albo synchronizować z innym serwerem żeby to naprawić.

 

Mi pozostało kompilowanie mlt z palca, a ze bylem leniwy, uruchomilem kompilacje poprzedniej wersji z portage, przerwalem w trakcie kompilaci (ale juz po konfiguracji) skopiowalem .configure z cala lista opcji, potem make, make install i dziala, Gentoo wymiata nawet przy zrodelkach z poza portage  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Zauwazylem ze Arch jest duzo bardziej do przodu z aktualizacja niektorych pakietow niz Gentoo - np. ffmpeg (0.11.1 ponad miesiac hard masked) czy mlt (ostatnia aktualizacja w maju, choc 6 tygodni temu wyszla nowa edycja 0.8.0) . Nie wiem czy wynika to z tego ze w wojnie ffmpeg v libav
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870175-highlight-.html
> 
> ponoc czesc developerow Gentoo stoi po stronie libav (chcac zignorowc ffmpeg), a developerzy mlt powiedzieli (sorry, not Libav!) co oznacza ze poparli ffmpeg, wiec zrobiono im chyba kuku... bo nie wiem czemu tak wazne programy w obrobce multimediow sa traktowane po macoszemu, bedzie trzeba czekac chyba rok jak w stabilnym Debianie na to zeby w ~amd64 zaszly jakies zmiany... chyba ze przesiadka na Archa, w ktorym od prawie 4 tygodni oba pakiety sa dostepne jakby nigdy nic i nie ma zadnych problemow z zaleznosciami...

 

patrzac na ilosc bugów blokujących wydanie nowego gcc/boost/glibc w gentoo i dość entuzjastyczne pchanie nowych wersji tych paczek do archa dość łatwo można założyć że arch raczej nie robi rebuildu swoich paczek względem nowych wersji tych problematycznych bibliotek, ani tym bardziej nie upewnia się czy pakiety z innych repo niż core będą z nimi działać poprawnie.

----------

## gryf

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> czyli stare komputery jak np core duo (laptop), ktory robi u mnie za a'la router w domu idzie do kosza?

 

Ja mam wciąż całkiem używalny laptop z Pentium M. Robi za media center. Gentoo oczywiście. Oprócz tego mam stacjonarkę (Core 2 Duo), na której buduję pakiety binarne dla słabszych sprzętów (obecnie sztuk raz, kiedyś sztuk trzy). Upgrade nie zajmował więcej niż ich transfer + wypakowanie + etc-update, czyli jakieś 5-15 minut tygodniowo. Pakiety budowały(ują) się praktycznie bezobsługowo, a w tym czasie mogę robić cokolwiek innego (niekoniecznie na komputerze).

Główny system (stacjonarka) mam skastomizowany do bólu pod siebie i nie potrafię już używać innej dystrybucji. Nawet Archa – po kilku godzinach okazuje się, że musze przekompilować kilkanaście programów z włączonymi/wyłączonymi ficzerami, a do kilkunastu tworzyć nowe "paczki" w ABS. I kurde utrzymywać to potem jeszcze. Nie, dziękuję.

----------

## soban_

@gryf zawsze chcialem tez to rozwiazac tak z binarkami i przekazywaniem gotowych pakietow - tak jak Ty to zrobiles. Mozesz dokladniej opisac jak to rozwiazales, ewentualnie czego uzyles do tego?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @gryf zawsze chcialem tez to rozwiazac tak z binarkami i przekazywaniem gotowych pakietow - tak jak Ty to zrobiles. Mozesz dokladniej opisac jak to rozwiazales, ewentualnie czego uzyles do tego?

 

Starczy portage.

Stawiasz chroota o takiej architekturze, jak na serwerze, kompilujesz w nim programy z takimi flagami, jakie potrzebujesz na serwerze, budując paczki binarne:

 *Quote:*   

> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --keep-going  --buildpkg  --autounmask-write"

 

A potem publikujesz przez serwer w domu, i/lub przez tunel ssh lub vpn, ten folder PKGDIR, zeby na serwerze był do niego dostęp.

A w make.conf serwera (ktory ma korzystać tylko z paczek binarnych) ustawiasz PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gdze/są/te/paczki" i domyślną opcje --getbinpkgonly w opcjach emerge, i jedziesz z tym koksem.

Warto też np zamiast chroota postawić virtualkę do budowania paczek, która udaje warunki na serwerze, i pozwala wstępnie przetestować programy, zanim trafią na serwer produkcyjny.

W przypadku serwera testowego, zainteresuj się poleceniami:

```
quickpkg

qpkg

```

Na wirtualce możesz budować paczki z własnymi, przetestowanymi konfigami.  

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Jul 16, 2012 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

No rozwiazanie brzmi idealnie na serwery VPS gdzie jest ich pare. Mozesz tylko dodac co zrobic z kernelem? Btw. tak jak mowilem ze ESXI juz zbudowalem dzialacy kernel - wiec sie nie zlosc na mojego genkernela d-:, tzn widze opcje taka zeby pakowac caly folder /usr/src/linux i napisac skrypt ktory bedzie go publikowac np po http, nastepnie na maszynie gdzie robie upgrade z binarkami sciagam go, ropakowywuje i posadzam we wskazanym miejscu. Pytanie tylko, czy nie bedzie to troche na okretke i czy nie ma czegos gotowego?

----------

## gryf

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @gryf zawsze chcialem tez to rozwiazac tak z binarkami i przekazywaniem gotowych pakietow - tak jak Ty to zrobiles. Mozesz dokladniej opisac jak to rozwiazales, ewentualnie czego uzyles do tego?

 

System ze słabszego laptopa ztarowałem i przeniosłem na stacjonarnkę. Tam postawiłem maszynę wirtualną, na którą to wypakowałem owego tara i włala! Jest klon systemu docelowego. Można też postawić Gentoo od zera na wirtualce i odpowiednio skonfigurować (flagi use, make.conf, itd).

Następnie do make.conf systemu na wirualce (nazwanego dalej build_os) dodać należy buildpkg do zmiennej FEATURES (lub stworzyć taką zmienną, gdy nie ma) oraz ustawić PKGDIR by wskazywał katalog, do którego trafią pakiety. Od teraz każdy emerge pakiet spowoduje zbudowanie pakietu i umieszczeniu paczki binarnej w katalogu z pakietami.

Po jakimś czasie przeniosłem build_os z maszyny wirtualnej do katalogu na stacjonarce i używam chroot. Znacznie wygodniejsze no i można współdzielić portage z stacjonarką.

Na laptopie trzeba w make.conf ustawić zmienną PORTAGE_BINHOST, która wskazywać będzie url do wystawionego via http katalogu z pakietami ze stacjonarki, a przy wywoływaniu emerge trzeba dodać flagi --usepkg i --getbinpkg (man emerge).

I to w zasadzie wszystko.

----------

## soban_

To jeszcze takie pytanie, jak czyscic pakiety binarne w katalogu w ktorym sa tworzone? Depclean to zrobi? Czy jak wejdzie nowy, to stary automatycznie zostanie usuniety?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To jeszcze takie pytanie, jak czyscic pakiety binarne w katalogu w ktorym sa tworzone? Depclean to zrobi? Czy jak wejdzie nowy, to stary automatycznie zostanie usuniety?

 

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

RTFM:

```
man eclean
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Hmmm, no to juz w zasadzie prawie wszystko mam, tylko teraz tak chce to rozwiazac glowny serwer robi za upgrade, a pozostale sciagaja juz reszte w wersji binarnej przy czym zachowujac odstep jakis 2-3 dni, zeby przetestowac czy wszystko dzialalo na glownym serwerze poprawnie. Jak byscie to rozwiazali pod katem eix-sync (emerge --sync) jak w tym czasie - odstepie 2-3 dni, moze wyjsc i raczej na pewno nowy pakiet wyjdzie, ktory na glownym serwerze nie byl zaktualizowany? W skrocie mam to na uwadze, zeby nie kompilowac nowych pakietow, bo nie wiadomo co wyjdzie - a chce to zautomatyzowac wszystko w jak najwiekszym stopniu.

----------

## Jacekalex

Czyżbyś szukał sztucznej inteligencji, która działa za administratora  :Wink: 

Zasadniczo możesz sobie postawić wirtualkę, albo grata z Alledrogo, na nim kompilować paczki, i od razu skryptoogicznie sprawdzać, czy dziala, np aktualizacja Mysql, i od razu kilka selectów do bazy, Php - i od razu odpalenie kilku testowych skryptów, Lighttpd i test wytrzymałościowy przez ab.

Zakładam, że wykonalne, robota dla grepa na 3 etaty  :Smile: , ale świętego spokoju to nie gwarantuje.

ja wolę sam skompilować conieco, popracować nad tym  np z godzinkę czy dwie, i potem wioo na serwer.

Przy czym maszyna testowa musi odzwierciedlać rzeczywiste warunki eksploatacyjne w najwyższym osiągalnym  stopniu.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Mon Mar 04, 2013 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Nie no spokojnie, taki automat w cronie + skrypt zbudowac to chwila roboty. Bardziej mi chodzi o synchronizacje drzewa i tak zanim to trafi na pozostale VPSy to bedzie przetrzepane na tym glownym pod kazdym katem. Testowac pod katem ab to troche bez sensu - mysle tutaj bardziej o testowanie pod katem funkcjonalnosci i porawnego dzialania, wole sie trzymac tematu i popularnosci dystrybucji gentoo. Binarki w znacznym stopniu to zrobia u mnie - jednak musze ladnie to dopracowac z synchronizacja drzewa, pakietow, pomijajac to zrobilem sobie juz dawno konto na ftp ktore zbiera co tydzien pakowany system w calosci, po czym go kasuje i znowu pakuje. W efekcie moge przywrocic system nawet z przed 2 tygodni.

Co do inteligentnego administratora to srednio sie da to wykonac, nic nie zastapi jednak czlowieka ktory bedzie to recznie poprawiac. Wiec tutaj moge najwyzej sie posilkowac skryptami, automatyzacja, ale wiadomo ze sie w pelni nie da tego zrobic. Co prawda musze powiedziec ze moj serwer domowy robil upgrade codziennie przez ponad pol roku i ladnie trybi. Ja od czasu do czasu wchodze tylko go uporzadkowac (dispatch-conf itp) wszystko na galezi niestabilnej.

----------

## JaGenau

 *rosomak wrote:*   

> Gdyby tak z 10% userów Gentoo zechciałoby poprowadzić blog z pierwszego roku czy pierwszych dwóch lat użytkowania nowego systemu ...   

 

Jestem nowym użytkownikiem Gentoo, ale za bloga pewnie byście mnie zeżarli żywcem (albo umarli ze śmiechu). Byłoby tam pewnie mnóstwo wk*rwów, to się sypie, to nie działa, a tego jeszcze nie rozumiem. Takie tam n00bowskie wynurzenia. Chyba nie chcielibyście tego czytać  :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

Kazda informacja jest cenna, nawet ta "noobokowa" bo czasami moze zaoszczedzic czasu w pewnych sytulacji podczas metodzie "prob i bledow". Z reszta, kazdy z nas kiedys byl noobkiem - wazne tylko abys poprawne informacje w nim zawarl - a nie bledne i mylace, bo wtedy to nie ma sensu d-:

----------

## JaGenau

Pomysł jest nawet fajny, bo lubię pisać, tylko obawiam się wrednych komentarzy. Mam Gentoo od 2.5 tygodnia, dopiero się uczę i naprawdę wielu rzeczy nie wiem. Komenty w stylu hahahaha, ty n00bieeee! czy JAK MOŻNA NIE WIEDZIEĆ, ŻE...?! byłyby mocno demotywujące.

----------

## gryf

Publikując cokolwiek w Sieci zawsze musisz się liczyć z podobnymi komentarzami (no, chyba że będziesz je moderował). Aczkolwiek szansa, że ktoś poradzi lub podpowie (zamiast szydzić) też jest spora, więc IMO warto.

----------

## JaGenau

Dobra, no to jest. Wygląd jeszcze będzie modyfikowany.

http://mamgentoo.blogspot.com/

Nie śmiać się  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ar_it

Ja siedziałem na gentoo na kilku desktopach i serwerach.

W pewnym momencie mi odeszło.

Nie za bardzo jestem w stanie w sensownym czasie tą strukturą zarządzać i wykorzystać moc gentoo do mojej codziennej pracy. Tworzenie 1 ustawienia flag dla kilku procesorów mija imho się z celem.

Dlatego traktuję gent2 (zostało na 2 maszynach) jako poletko do eksploracji, zmian i ciągłej nauki, a tam gdzie chcę postawić i prawie zapomnieć wybrałem coś co wychodzi w wersji stabilnej raz na kilka lat   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## sebas86

 *electro wrote:*   

> Jak myślicie, co zrobić aby poprawić sytuację Gentoo wśród innych dystrybucji ?

 

Ja mam nalepkę na kompie. A jak ktoś się pyta czego używam to z dumą oświadczam, że Gentoo. Tyle IMHO wystarczy. Świętych wojen i innych krucjat nie prowadzę.  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> wybrałem coś co wychodzi w wersji stabilnej raz na kilka lat   .

 

Po czym jest zapominane i tak np. w debianie sa bugi znalezione i załatane juz dawno w innych dystrybucjach w 2006r.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Ja mam nalepkę na kompie.

 

O, aż się łezka w oku kręci. Ja mam naklejoną na monitorze. (:

----------

## ar_it

Używałem Gentoo przez 8 lat i gdyby nie praca, obowiązki, firma... (i cała możliwa lista wymówek) nadal bym używał. Strasznie mi brakuje możliwości jakie daje ta świetna meta dystrybucja. 

Po Gentoo próbowałem Archa, Kubuntu, pochodnych Archa, Sabayona... teraz Debian i żadne z powyższych nie daje takiej wiedzy, kopa (jak coś nie idzie), świetnej dokumentacji ... społeczności.

P.S. Nie jestem adminem, ale userem, który dzięki Gentoo zaczął rozumieć Linuksa.

P.S. 2 Gentoo nigdy nie będzie popularne, bo nie jest dla klikaczy, a dla kogoś kto chce się czegoś nauczyć i niech tak zostanie.

----------

## wertjacek

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. 2 Gentoo nigdy nie będzie popularne, bo nie jest dla klikaczy, a dla kogoś kto chce się czegoś nauczyć i niech tak zostanie.

 

bzdura,wlaśnie dlatego gentoo jest ostatnią z dystrybucji branych do instalacji pod uwagę.Na każdej dystrybucji trzeba mysleć,mniej lub wiecej.

Ja mam też kilka lat Gentoo i nie potrafię nic,poprostu odpalam kompa i używam do woli.Jestem czystej krwi desktopowcem,wybor gentoo to kwestia przypadku,wiedza na temat php,samby czy perla nie przyda mi sie nigdy, Jak musze sie spiąć raz na 2-3 tygodnie i zaktualizować system conieco to poprostu to robię bez szczególnej obawy.Mam internet i zawsze znajdzie się w sieci kilka pytań i odpowiedzi na zaistniały problem.

Rozstawałem się z gentoo kilka razy i zawsze wracałem jak syn marnotrawny,bo gentoo poprostu wymiata,do uzytku domowego jest prosty jak każde inne ubuntu czy debian,jak cos masz i działa to masz ta pewność że jak nie bedziesz ingerował to tak zostanie i to jest zaleta ktora powinna przyciagać do tego dystro i tylko stereotypy o zaawansowanej wiedzy by go posiadać powodują  że sys jest mało popularny,nocne kompilacje ciagła grzebanina? przy tych kompach co dzić poświęcenie 2-3 godzin na tydzień ( w tle przeglądając fotki czy filmiki domowe) to jakis kosmiczny wysiłek? a administrator na debianie popija drinki i obłapuje panienki? zapewne też  :Razz:  ale pracy może ma i wiecej jak admin z genciakiem wycackanym na maxa.

----------

## Xywa

A mnie dziwi, że w dobrych starych czasach Gento było bodajże w 1 dziesiątce, teraz na 36 miejscu, a średnia miesięczna to już 48 miejsce.

Teraz, gdy przekompilowanie całego systemu zajmuje kilka razy mniej czasu niż 10 lat temu, powinno być coraz bardziej popularne a jest na odwrót.

----------

## sebas86

Bo się ludzie zmieniają, mają więcej obowiązków, bo dystrybucja nie spełniała ich oczekiwań (tak czy siak trzeba się trochę naczekać na instalację), bo czasami instalacja konkretnych aplikacji sprawia problemy.

Maszyny są może mocniejsze ale i oprogramowanie również się rozrasta. Na początku przygody potrzebowałem dwóch dni na kompilację i poustawianie wszystkiego pod siebie, teraz jestem w stanie zmieścić się w ciągu dnia, ale jak widać nie jest to drastyczna różnica, która odzwierciedlałaby zmiany wydajności sprzętu (Celeron 400MHz vs dwurdzeniowy i5 1.8GHz  :Smile: ).

Na pocieszenie obejrzyj ilość pochodnych Ubuntu, może 36 pozycja wcale nie oznacza drastycznej różnicy w stosunku do dawnej pierwszej dziesiątki.  :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

ja używam gentoo w pracy od jakiś 3 lat

ale niestety i tak muszę mieć na drugim kompie wingrozę

o ile xlsx'y i docx'y ogarnę Libreofficem to pozostaje VMWare który chodzi tylko spod Windows

myślę, że przy takim rozwoju jaki mamy w ostatnich latach coraz więcej softu

którego potrzebuje każda poszczególna osoba ogranicza w uzywaniu Linuxa  :Sad: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> ja używam gentoo w pracy od jakiś 3 lat
> 
> ale niestety i tak muszę mieć na drugim kompie wingrozę
> 
> o ile xlsx'y i docx'y ogarnę Libreofficem to pozostaje VMWare który chodzi tylko spod Windows
> ...

 

Linuxa na kompie używam od 2000, od 2005 Gentoo, a od 6 lat nie mam w ogole Windowsa (używałem tylko do grania), a pieniądze które zaoszczędziłem na 2 kolejnych laptopach bez Wina to jakieś 200 euro, poszło na lepszą grafikę i więcej ramu.

Używam Gentoo głownie do pracy + obróbka grafiki + księgowość w 100% od 2006 (kmymoney) + obróbka filmów w kdenlive, a ostanio... intensywnie gram   :Cool:   :Exclamation:   :Cool:   :Razz:   :Exclamation: 

Działa wszytsko od EVE Online, gry poprzez Steam, czy natywne windowsowe (poprzez PlayOnLinux) - jest czad, ale zawalam firmę (bo miałem problem z joystickiem)   :Laughing: 

----------

## mir3x

 *Quote:*   

> o ile xlsx'y i docx'y ogarnę Libreofficem to pozostaje VMWare który chodzi tylko spod Windows 

 

Przeciez vmware-workstation jest nawet w portage, chyba że chodzi o jakieś inne.

Ja kiedyś testowałem wiele dystrybucji ale KDE nigdzie mi nie chodziło mi tak płynnie jak w gentoo,

w archu było w miarę ok, archa używałem głownie do szukania nowych programów, ale 

te ciagłe updaty były 10 gorsze niż w gentoo, setki megabajtów co kilka dni,

kiedyś po jednym updacie wyskoczyly 4 pytania:

do u want to replace package XXX by XXX_a - 4 odpowidzi nie - cannot resolve dependencies

4 odpowiedzi tak - cannot resolve dependencies ....

To jak parodia, 16 kombinacji z których być moze tylko jedna jest poprawna. I tylko to zapamiętałem z archa.

Wtedy to na partycji archa sprawdziłem jak działa komenda mkfs.ext3  :Very Happy: 

Co do głownego wątku to ciekawi mnie ile userów przeszło z debiana na gentoo po tym jak debian

ogłosił koniec wspierania innych initow poza systemd ( parę wpisów na forum widziałem )

Zdaję się ze mozna sprawdzić czy popularność gentoo rosnie czy maleje po ilosci odwiedzonych wątków na forum

( forum pokazuje ile osób odzwiedziło dany wątek, można by uśrednić to na miesciąc i zobaczyć jak to wyglada w skali lat )

----------

## Xywa

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Zdaję się ze mozna sprawdzić czy popularność gentoo rosnie czy maleje po ilosci odwiedzonych wątków na forum
> 
> ( forum pokazuje ile osób odzwiedziło dany wątek, można by uśrednić to na miesciąc i zobaczyć jak to wyglada w skali lat )

 

Dane z Distrowatch z dzisiaj (czyli w dół):

Popularity (hits per day): 12 months: 37 (335), 6 months: 37 (370), 3 months: 43 (315), 4 weeks: 50 (314), 1 week: 50 (306)

----------

## mir3x

Distrowatch jest niewiele warte, jak wyszło gentoo live dvd to chyba po 1 tygodniu gentoo było w top8 czy może nawet top5 w ciągu ostatniego tygodnia, tak np manjaro weszło do top10

na długi czas spamując nowe wersje co miesiąc i co miesiąc był nagłówek o nowym manjaro.

Jakby dać linka na głównym forum z prośba by kazdy wchodził na distrowatch i klikał na gentoo codziennie to pewno by było top5  :Very Happy: 

----------

